# New Rbp Lying On Bottom Of Tank



## Zach455 (Jul 17, 2011)

Help! I just bought 2 RBPs that were rescued by my LFS. They are the only two in my 55 gallon tank with plenty of hiding spots, properly acclimated etc. I just brought them home from the LFS and they both went straight to the bottom and seemed to be gasping for air, possibly in shock (I have plenty of filtration and an airstone). One is now swimming around exploring and seems to be completely fine aside from the normal symptoms of being moved to a new tank. The other is still lying on the bottom after about an hour. I have turned all lights off, covered the tank with a blanket, and made sure to shut the door to keep it quiet. I treated the tank immediately after putting the piranhas in with Seachem Prime and Stability, and called the LFS. They said the piranhas did the same thing when they were introduced to the new tank there and that I should just wait it out and he would be fine. Any suggestions? It has been about an hour and he hasn't moved aside from breathing, I'm pretty concerned.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Transfer shock is not uncommon. Sounds like you have done everything you can at this point. I would keep an eye on your water parameters, watching for any increase in ammonia and nitrite, and make sure you don't further stress them.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck,i hope everything works out for you!!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

all 5 of mine stayed on the bottom when I transferred them now theyre all fine and fatttt.


----------

